

A Great Place to Meet Chicks: World of Warcraft - schusterfluke
http://mashable.com/2012/03/22/world-of-warcraft-dating-infographic/
Will the future of online matchmaking be based around things that people are already doing online (Like playing WoW), and not around dedicated dating sites like match.com?
======
schusterfluke
Would it be more effective to build "online matchmaking" features/services
around activities that people are naturally engaging in online (like playing
Wow), rather than to having dedicated "online dating" sites like Match or OKC?
Is that the future of online matchmaking?

